

OCaml-TLS: the protocol implementation and mitigations to known attacks - hannesm
http://openmirage.org/blog/ocaml-tls-api-internals-attacks-mitigation

======
amirmc
Some previous discussion on a couple of the other posts in this series: the
first release [1] and the ASN1 library [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8005130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8005130)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8020125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8020125)

------
Scaevolus
related: miTLS[1] is a formally verified F# implementation of TLS

[1] [http://www.mitls.org/wsgi/home](http://www.mitls.org/wsgi/home)

